# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبــــــــــــار اعمـــــــــــــــــــــــدة الثلاثاء11/1/2011

## الصفوى

*بســــــــــــم الله الرحــــمن الرحـــــــيم

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم
صباح الخير على الجميع
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في السلك

الله يستر من كديابا ورقصة التابا
• كورتنا الجايه 
• كورة الفريق القومي 
• ضد الكنغو 
• الكنغوووووووووووو
• بلد ناس مازيمبي 
• ناس كديابا
• الزول البرقص زي مكنة قص النجيله
• تتذكروا اول مره شفنا الرقصه دي وين ومتين ؟
• وكانت النتيجه كم ؟ 
• قالوا فريق الكنغو فيهو تسعه من ناس مازيمبي 
• تسعه في خمسه بي كم ؟
• اييييييييييييييييييييك
• الله يستر 
• مازدا 
• طبعا انت حريص علي نفسيات لاعبينك 
• وبالذات ناس الهلال 
• حفاظا علي تلك النفسيات يامازدا 
• استبعد ناس الهلال من المباراه القادمه 
• يقوموا يشوفوا ناس مازيمبي ديل يتذكروا هيروشيما 
• ونفسياتهم تبوظ
• وانت يا مازدا ما بتحب كده
• سفرتوا الطاهر حماد ساااااي
• اسي كان نفع
• اها 
• يس المريخابي 
• في الضرائب 
• ناس الدمغه 
• قال قسم خالد قال البتغلبوا العبوا يا مازدا 
• وقال ده كلام صاح 
• وسمعنا بيهو قبل كده 
• لكن البتتغلبو العبو دي جديده ياقسم 
• مازدا يثبت تشكيله علي شنو وهي مغلوبه !
• اها 
• قال ليك النجم الساحلي غلب الترجي خمسه
• الله يجازيك يا مازيمبي
• السنه دي قالوا اي زول اخد من مازيمبي خمسه 
• حاياخد خمسه في الدوري من غريمه
• العب يامازدا بي راجي وطمبل 
• شوف كديابا كان يرقص
• والله تصفق ليهو ما يرقص 
• لو صفقوا ليهو صفقة النواب في البرلمان يوم رفع الاسعار ما يرقص 
• تحسبوا لعب كمان !
• يجيب من جوه بس 
• يارب 
• وفق الفريق القومي 
• وانصره 
• من اجل الوطن 
• ومن اجل عيون اطفالنا 
• ومن اجل سمعة وطن عريق 
• سادومبا قالوا لسه ما جا 
• انشاء الله المانع خير 
• اوعه تكون الحاجه رجعت للمرض القديم 
• الحضري مازال نجم التمارين
• موووووووووووووتوا
• اها 
• ايها الناس 
• مانسينا الاذاعه
• مانديلا اف ام 
• قربت 
• ونبشركم النادي الاسري قرب 
• وصالة الافراح قربت
• وقناة النجوم حلم سيصبح واقع قريبا 
• ابقوا معنا 
• وايد في ايد نجدع بهناك للطموح
• ايها الناس 
• انه موسم الجماهير 
• الجماهير اللابسه كلها رقم 22
• قريبا تستلم الشعار بسعر رمزي 
• حافظ عليهو 
• يوم نقول احمر نقلب الجانب الاحمر 
• والاصفر بي جوه 
• ويوم نقول اصفر 
• نعكس الآيه 
• رسائل مريخيه رائعه كتييييييره وصلتني 
• بكره ننشرها انشاء الله 
• ايها الناس 
• غيب الموت بالامس اخونا في الله وفي العرضه وفي الرياضه وفي السراء والضراء المرحوم /علي حاج حسين قسم السيد
• خال اللاعب الدولي السابق كرار ابو علي 
• كان نعم الاخ ومن خيرة الاهله واكثرهم تبسما في وجوه الصحاب 
• يسألك عن حالك كلما قابلك
• يصل الارحام 
• زول واجب 
• نعزي انفسنا فيه قبل ان نعزي الزعيم عبدالله بشير والاخوه قسم والفاتح وصلاح وحيدر ابو سته
• غابت شمس ولكن عشمنا كبير في شموس تركها علي خلفه 
• ابناء يسطعون مثل والدهم شموسا تضئ وتعرف الحق والواجب 
• نسأل الله ان يجعل البركه في ابنائه وان لا يفتنا من بعده
• برغم فداحة الفقد
• لا نقول الا مايرضي الله 
• انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف وفي كل صيوان نتذكر كورة الامل 
والي لقاء
سلك


*

----------


## الصفوى

*حسام البدرى يجرى ثلاث تدريبات للاعبي المريخ وتبدأ التدريبات بتدريب صالة فى الساعة السابعة صباحا و تدريبات كرة الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا و تدريب فالساعة الخامسة عصرا و باشر مدرب الحراس مهتمه بتدريبات شاقة للحراس حيث تألق فيها الحضرى فى التدريبات
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور الصفوي يا رائع
...

*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكـــور يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*صباح النور يارائع ...

وفي إنتظار المزيد ...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا الصفوي
ومـــــــــا تطول الغيبة يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني وفي مباراة مصيرية ينازل المنتخب الكنغولي في السادسة الا ربعا من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بتوقيت السودان في بطولة حوض النيل .. مباراة اليوم ستحدد تاهل المنتخب للدور الثاني من عدمه،حيث يحتاج المنتخب للفوز بهدفين نظيفين للتاهل او الفوز بهدف وانتظار القرعة حسب لوائح البطولة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني أدي أمس مرانه الرئيسي امس واظهر اللاعبون لياقة بدنية جيدة ومعنويات عالية الامر الذي جعل المدير الفنى الكوتش مازدا يبدى إطمئنانه للفوز في مباراة اليوم ، مؤكدا انه سيخوض مباراة اليوم بطريقة هجومية بحتة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بلة جابر:
نعمل علي تحقيق الفوز على حساب المنتخب الكنغولي الذي نعلم تماماً انه منتخب جيد ومتمكن ولكننا نثق في انفسنا كثيرا وقادرون علي فرض اسلوبنا وتحقيق النصر وسنكون في الموعد بإذن الله ,,, وكل عناصر المنتخب في قمة الجاهزية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مصعب عمر الطرف الايسر للمنتخب الوطني مصعب  يشارك في مباراة اليوم اساسيا بعد تعافيه من الاصابة الخفيفة التي المت به وقدم مصعب مستويات بدنية وفنية جيدة وبات جاهزا للدفاع عن الوان المنتخب.

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكورين الصفوي والغالي ايهاب وربنا يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يواصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ بمعسكره المغلق بضاحية 6 أكتوبر معسكره المغلق والتحضيري بثلاثة تدريبات اليوم ، مرانين علي الكرة صباحا ومساءا بجانب تدريبات صالة وسباحة ومساج
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مجلس المريخ ينتظر رد شركة ماسا السعودية المملوكة للرئيس الفخري لنادي النصر السعودي الامير ممدوح بن عبدالرحمن بن سعود بخصوص تقديم الدعوة لفريق الكرة بالسفر للسعودية مطلع فبراير القادم للتباري مع ناديي النصر والهلال السعوديين 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عماد النحاس يعلن عن فتح الابواب للاعلام لمتابعة وتغطية تحضيرات الفريق مساء غد الاربعاء بعد التنسيق مع المدير الفني للفريق
*

----------


## الظريف

*شكرا .. الف شكر ...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*راجي عبد العاطي:
 المنتخب جاهز للمواجهة بعد التدريبات العديدة التي أديناها عقب المباراة الاولي والتي خسرناها لسوء الطالع الذي لازمنا فيها .. لا نتهيب المنتخب الكنغولي ونعلم بأنه يضم لاعبين متميزين ولكننا واثقين من قدراتنا ونستطيع أن نحقق الفوز فجميع اللاعبين يأملون في ظهور مشرف وعرض رائع يرضي القاعدة الجماهيرية بالقاهرة التي ظلت تؤازر المنتخب وتساند اللاعبين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سيف مساوي:
 لقاء اليوم من اللقاءات الكبيرة ونتطلع كلاعبين لتقديم مباراة كبيرة ورفيعة المستوي وكرة القدم اصبحت لا تعتمد على الاسماء والنجومية وتمنح الفوز لمن يجزل لها العطاء داخل المستطيل الاخضر .. وجميع اللاعبين مصممون علي تقديم مبارة كبيرة تؤكد بأن صقور الجديان جاهزون للبطولة الافريقية في الخرطوم في فبراير 2011م المقبل.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بعثة الهلال تصل القاهرة مساء أمس لاقامة معسكر اعدادي بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 اكتوبر المصرية في بعثة ضمت 18 لاعباً برئاسة الكابتن معتز كبير الي جانب مدير الكرة الكابتن فوزي المرضي 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الزيمبابوي ادوارد سادومبا ما زال غائباً وتخلف عن الحضور مع البعثة الجدير بالذكر أن اللاعب قد اغلق هاتفه الجوال ولم تجد ادارة الهلال وسيلة للاتصال به وابلاغه بموعد المعسكر والتدريبات وستتواصل الاتصالات لمعرفة الاسباب التي جعلته يغلق هاتفه الجوال ويرفض الاتصال بادارة النادي وربما كان السبب هو (مرض السيدة الوالدة) 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*برّر الكابتن حسام البدري اغلاق التدريبات من الاعلام بسبب التوتر الشديد الذي يصيب اللاعبين فى وجود اجهزة الاعلام واكد البدري انه خصص يومين فقط لاجهزة الاعلام وذلك بمنح يوم للاعلام السوداني ويوم آخر للاعلام المصري لمتابعة استعدادا الفريق وأضاف أن اغلاق التدريبات سيتواصل فى الخرطوم ايضا عقب عودة الفريق من المعسكر الاعدادي.


*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تشكر يا صفوة يا رائع
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عندما نسي قريش إستقالته..!! 
• لم أتفاجأ علي الإطلاق بسحب الأخ محمد جعفر قريش الأمين العام للمريخ.. إستقالته التي تقدم بها في أعقاب التعاقد مع المدرب المصري حسام البدري.. لقناعتي التامة بأنها مجرد(زعلة).. الزمن كفيل بإزالتها.. خاصة وأن مثل هذه(الزعلات) تحدث كثيراً في العمل العام المحفوف بالكثير من الأشواك وإختلاف الأفكار.. ويتجسد هذا الأمرفي العمل الإداري في أنديتنا.. لا سيما عندما يتعلق الأمر بمنصب حساس كالأمين العام.. وفي أمر يتعلق بتعاقد مع مدرب.. ورغم أنني لا أريد العودة لما أجبر قريش علي تقديم إستقالته.. إلا أنه وجب القول أن ما حدث أمر طبيعي ويشير إلي الحرص علي أن يكون كل شيء واضحاً.. بل يؤسس لضرورة إحترام أي عضو لبعض الخطوات التي تحدث بسرعة في دولاب العمل.. وهذا ما إعتاد عليه السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ والذي وصفته من قبل بصاحب(الخطوة السريعة) التي لا تنتظر ولا تتقيد بالإجراءات الإدارية الروتينية التي تفقد الكثير من الخطوات قيمتها وسرعتها.. بل أن الوالي كان يحيط أعضاء كل المجالس التي ترأسها بهذه الخطوات.. لا سيما المتعلقة بالتعاقد مع الأجانب سواء كانوا مدربين أو لاعبين.. وهذا ما يضع الوالي ذات نفسه تحت ضغط إكمال الخطوات التي بدأها.. رغم أن ما قام به الوالي في التعاقد مع البدري حدث كثيراً مع أغلب الأجانب الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ في الفترات السابقة.. وكان قريش شاهداً عليها.. لذا إنتقدت الأمين العام للمريخ علي إستقالته لمجرد أنه لم يُحاط علماً بخطوات التعاقد مع البدري..!!
• إستقالة قريش حرّكت الكثير من الساكن في إدارة القلعة الحمراء.. وكان لها صداها الكبير الذي تناسب تماماً مع الموقع الذي يشغله.. ونحمد لقريش أنه عاد سريعاً بعد أن عرف قيمته في مجتمع المريخ.. ويكفيه فقط الأصوات الكثيرة التي نادت بعودته لمزاولة نشاطه.. فضلاً عن رفض زملاءه أعضاء مجلس المريخ كلهم لإستقالته.. وكنت قد تحدثت أكثر من مرة مع الأمين العام للمريخ وطلبت منه عدم نقل الخلافات إلي خارج أضابير مجلس المريخ.. رغم قناعتي بإستحالة هذا الأمر في نادي المريخ الذي أصبح نادياً بلا أسرار.. بل طلبت منه توضيح أسباب إستقالته منعاً لكل الإجتهادات والتأويلات التي تلت إستقالته والتي كانت ميداناً خصباً للمؤيد والرافض لها.. وطلبت منه ثانية ضرورة العودة لممارسة العمل الذي ظل ممسكاً به لفترة طويلة.. وحتي يكون هو أول من يحافظ علي إستقرار المريخ.. خاصة وأن الفريق مقبل علي موسم هو للتعويض بعد ما تعرض له في الموسم السابق.. وحسناً فعل قريش بالإستجابة للأصوات التي نادت بعودته.. ليقفل واحداً من الأبواب التي كانت ستؤثر علي مسيرة الفريق.. فالمنصب الذي يتولاه قريش ليس بالمنصب السهل.. وهو العماد الذي يتركز عليه كل العمل الإداري والفني.. بل أن منصب الأمين العام لأي مؤسسة أهم بكثير حتي من منصب الرئيس.. وبإمكان محمد جعفر وإستناداً علي قوة منصبه الإمساك بكل الملفات الخاصة بالعمل في المريخ.. لأن منصبه يفترض عليه ذلك.. وليس هذا دعوة لقريش لممارسة الديكتاتورية.. ولكن يجب أن يضع قريش في حساباته أن هناك الكثير من الخطوات تتم بسرعة بعيداً عن دولاب العمل.. حتي لا تتكرر إستقالته مرة أخري.. بل يجب عليه أن يكون قد فهم الطريقة التي يعمل بها الوالي.. وشخصياً كنت أتوقع ذلك من خلال السنوات الطويلة التي جمعت قريش بالوالي في المجالس المتعاقبة..!!
• ولعل أطرف ما مرّ بي والأخ محمد جعفر قريش.. ما حدث أثناء جلستي إلي جواره والفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي والأخ متوكل أحمد علي والزميل الصديق مجذوب حميدة.. في سرادق عزاء والدي عليه رحمة الله.. إنغماس قريش في تفاصيل العمل الإداري في المريخ دون أن يشعر.. حيث كان يمارس صلاحياته كأمين عام.. ويسأل ويوجه.. وكان أن سألت الأخ متوكل أحمد علي من باب الدعابة.. ما هي الصفة التي يتحدث بها قريش وهو مستقيل.. فكان أن بادر قريش بالإجابة علي السؤال بقوله(آآآآخ نسيت).. فقلت له يجب أن تنسي بإستمرار.. ويجب أن تعود.. وكنت متيقناً من عودته.. لأن من ينسي نفسه بمثل هذه الطريقة لا يمكن له أن ينفصل عن مجتمع المريخ بأي حال من الأحوال.. وأعلم تماماً أن هناك(مرارات) في نفس الأخ محمد جعفر قريش.. ولكن من يتصدي للعمل العام عليه أن يتحمل كل ما يتعرض له.. ومن أجل المريخ الكيان الكبير يجب أن يتناسي كل شخص يعمل فيه ما يحدث له.. فهذه ضريبة العمل العام.. وقريش الذي عصرته التجارب والسنوات توقعته أن يكون أكبر مما تعرض له.. ورسالتي هنا لكل الزملاء في الإعلام المريخي ضرورة الإبتعاد عن محاولات(تكبير) كوم عضو في مجلس المريخ علي حساب الآخر.. بالحديث عن الثقة التي أولاها الوالي لأبوجريشة.. وإستغلال البعض لهذا الأمر والجزم بأن السبب الرئيسي في إستقالة قريش هو إحتجاجه علي الصلاحيات التي منحها الوالي لأبوجريشة .. فهذه واحدة من أخطر المشاكل التي تواجه المريخ.. ومن يفعلون ذلك يسهمون بشكل مباشر في زيادة مساحات الخلافات و(المرارات) والتي تنفجر لتسمم الأجواء.. وبعدها يصعب تماماً العلاج.. وما لاكته الألسن والأقلام عن إستقالة قريش وحدها يكفي للتدليل علي ذلك..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• عودة قريش تعني الإستمرار في تهيئة الأجواء لموسم خالٍ تماماً من أي منقصات.. والواجب يفرض علي أعضاء مجلس المريخ عدم منح أي فرصة للشقاق مرة أخري.. وعلي كل واحد منهم إيقاف ما تكتبته أقلامه الصديقة.. حتي لا تزداد الهوة بين بقية الأعضاء..!!
• التحية لمجلس المريخ علي إنشاءه موقع خاص بالنادي.. رغم أن الخطوة متأخرة جداً.. وأتمني أن يفلح الموقع في نشر كل شيء عن النادي..!!
• أتمني أن يتبع إنشاء موقع للنادي.. تعيين مسؤول إعلامي يشرف إشرافاً تاماً عليه حتي لا يكون الموقع نشطاً في نقل كل شيء عن النادي..!!
• إعتادت صحفنا نقل كل شيء عن معسكرات القمة.. لذا لم يكن مهضوماً قرار حسام البدري قفل معسكر المريخ أمام موفديها.. وبدأ التذمر واضحاً..!!
• القرار شجاع ويستحق المساندة مهما كان حجم الأضرار التي تلحق بالصحف جراء حرمانها من تغطية معسكر المريخ.. فقد عاني المريخ كثيراً من التهويل المبالغ فيه.. ونقل كل ما يحدث في معسكراته..!!
• المعسكرات للتحضير والإعداد.. وهما يحتاجان للهدوء التام.. حتي يطبق المدرب ما يريد تطبيقه.. ورغم ذلك رأي البدري تخصيص يومان لدخول الإعلام..!!
• نؤيد منع التغطية الصحفية للمعسكر الحالي كما كان يحدث في المرات السابقة.. ولكن الواقع كان يفرض علي رئيس بعثة المريخ ومدربه منح الفرصة فقط للمصورين لإلتقاط صور كاملة للفريق لتوثيق المعسكر..!!
• مثل هذه القرارات الشجاعة تحتاج لوقت طويل حتي يستوعبها من رفضوها.. لأنها تمثل قمة الإحترافية التي نحن بعيدون عنها تماماً في كل شيء..!!
• يخوض منتخبنا الوطني اليوم مباراته الثانية في بطولة حوض النيل أمام الكنغو الذي يغلب علي توليفته أفراد فريق مازيمبي بطل دوري أبطال أفريقيا وثاني أندية العالم.. وهو المنتخب الحائز علي بطولة أفريقيا للمحليين في نسختها الأولي التي أقيمت بساحل العاج..!!
• شاهدت مباراة الكونغو وكينيا التي إنتهت بفوز الأول بهدف.. وتأكدت أن المنتخبات الثلاث متساوية تماماً في المستوي..!!
• لاعبونا يقدمون أفضل ما لديهم أمام المنتخبات الكبيرة.. والفرصة أمامهم لتعويض ما فاتهم في لقاء كينيا..!!
• الواقع يفرض علي مازدا منح الفرصة لوجوه جديدة حتي تكون في مستوي واحد مع البقية من ناحية حساسية المباريات..!!
• البطولة للإعداد نعم.. ولكن الترقي للأدوار القادمة يعني توفير إحتكاك جيد لصقور الجديان قبيل الدخول في غمار بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين..!!
• أجمل ما طالعته عن الإنفصال.. ما ذكره الرئيس الأمريكي السابق جيمي كارتر الذي قال أن الجنوبيين سيواجهون خيبة أمل عندما تتبدد نشوة الإنفصال..!!
• من لا يشكر الناس.. لا يشكر الله.. وشكري العميق لكل أفراد الوسط الرياضي من إداريين وزملاء مهنة ومشجعين الذين تدافعوا وأبرقوا مواسين لنا في وفاة والدنا عليه رحمة الله.. فقد كانت لوقفتهم الأثر العظيم في تخفيف مصابنا الجلل..!!
• أعظم ما في الوسط الرياضي وقفة أهله مع بعضهم في الأفراح والأتراح.. فأفراده جميعهم وبمشاعرهم تجاهنا أثبتوا أنهم لا يقلون حميمية عن الأهل وصلة القرابة..!!
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هل يستطيع منتخبنا ترويض نمور الكنغو؟ 
ضمن منافسات دورة حوض النيل المقامة في أرض الكنانة يخوض منتخبنا اليوم أمام منتخب الكنغو الديمقراطية مباراة مصيرية لا تقبل أنصاف الحلول وتتطلب الفوز بأكثر من هدف ولا شيء غيره لكي يتأهل إلى الدور قبل النهائي ويمسح الصورة المهزوزة في أذهان الجماهير السودانية عن مستوى مدربنا الوطني ونشاهد منتخب متماسكاً ومترابطاً في كل خطوطه قادرا على تجاوز المراحل والوصول إلى الهدف في النهاية.
حديث مازدا لوسائل الإعلام أن الهدف من المشاركة في الدورة هو إعداد المنتخب للدورة الإفريقية للاعبين المحليين وأن النتيجة أذا كانت سلبية أو إيجابية غير مهمة بقدرما هي تجهيز اللاعبين للبطولة القادمة حديث لم يجانبه الصواب إذا لم تكن المشاركة من أجل المنافسة والفوز في هذه الدورة فلماذا نشارك بالمنتخب الأول فمن الأفضل المشاركة بالفريق الرديف أو إجراء بعض المباريات الودية مع منتخبات قوية حتى لو خسر ستكون خير أعداد للاعبين فدائماً المباريات التجريبية لا ينظر إلى نتائجها بل إلى المستوى الفني وتطبيق الخطط والتكتيكات المتنوعة التي يستطيع المدرب من خلالها القراءة الصحيحة لخطوط الفريق ويصل إلى التشكيلة المثالية التي يستطيع أن يخوض بها المنافسات. 
المشاركة في دورة فيها روح التنافس وكل الدول المشاركة تطمح للفوز ببطولتها التي تعد إتجاز للفريق البطل أما المشاركة من دون طموح وأموال تصرف بسخاء وبلا حسيب ولا رقيب على المعسكرات وجيش من الإداريين والصحفيين وأياد مطلقة في اختيار العناصر المساعدة ورغم ذلك تظهر فرقنا فقيرة فنياً وتكتيكياً وقتالية مفقودة جماعية غائبة وردة فعل بطيئة وأخطاء بدائية وساذجة في التمرير وتمركز غير سليم والتسديدات عشوائية وخط ظهر مثقوب وغياب رغبة الفوز والنتيجة خسارة مذلة من أضعف الفرق والمنتخب يلعب باسم السودان فما يحدث غير مقبول وغير معقول. 
ما نكتبه أو يقوله بعض المدربين من إنتقاد لمازدا بخصوص خسارة المنتخب من كينيا فسره البعض تصفية حسابات فهذا كلام غير صحيح لقد تحدثنا عن أخطاء فنية وغير فنية مشتركة بين مازدا واللاعبين والجهاز الإداري ولا بد من العمل على تصحيحها ونحن نعلم إن المدرب لا يحمل في يده عصا سحرية وبمجرد تحريكها تحرز الأهداف وتغير نتيجة المباراة أو تحسن أداء الفريق.
المطلوب من مازدا كرئيس للجهاز الفني تجهيز اللاعبين بدنياً وذهنياً وهو ليس مسؤولاً فقط عن العمل على الارتقاء بمستوى اللاعبين مهارياً وفنياً بل يتعدى ذلك إلى سلوكهم وأخلاقهم وتصرفاتهم وتعاونهم وخلق روح الجماعة والصحبة بينهم خاصة في هذه المرحلة التي تشهد خلافات بين لاعبي الهلال المريخ والسودان يمر بمرحلة حرجة وصعبة يكون أو لا يكون فلا بد من تكاتف جميع اللاعبين فالمدرب هو الشخص الأقرب من اللاعبين ويستطيع أن يؤثر فيهم ومن هنا تقع على عاتقه عدة مسؤوليات بجانب مسؤولياته عن المستوى الذي يصل إليه لاعبوه, وأيضاً هو المسؤول عن مستوياتهم أمام المسؤولين، وأمام الجمهور والإعلام، فهو حلقة الوصل بين اللاعبين.
الحسابات الفنية والتكتيكية لا بد أن يكون لها هدف وأن تبنى على عدة خيارات وبدائل وحلول ولذا يجب على الجهاز الفني امتصاص الهزة الأولى وتحضير اللاعبين للمباراة المصيرية من كل النواحي التكتيكية والذهنية واللياقية والفردية والجماعية وختاماً نتمنى أن يكون الجهاز الفني اختار الطريق الصحيح والعناصر القادرة على الحسم والتأهل إلى الدور قبل النهائي. 




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*منتخبنا ومصير بطولة المحليين ! 

لااعتقد ان هناك خيارات واسعة امام المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا ليعجل ويبدل فى تشكيلة المنتخب التى سيخوض بها مباراته المصيرية والصعبة ضد منتخب الكونغو ,, فالعناصر التى اشركها فى مباراة كينيا تمثل العمود الفقرى للمنتخب رغم انها بعضها لم يؤدى بالمستوى الذى كنا نتوقعه ولكن تظل هى الاكثر خبرة فى مثل هذه المباريات التى يفترض ان يدخلها منتخبنا اليوم بخيار واحد وهو الفوز باكثر من هدف حتى يضمن له مقعدا فى نصف نهائى البطولة بعد فوز الكونغو على كينيا وهى النتيجة التى وضعت منتخبنا على حافة الخروج المبكر من الدور الاول اذا لم يرتقى اللاعبون الى مستوى المسؤولية ويقدروا ظروف هذه المباراة التى كما ذكرت لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين ,, فليس كافيا ان يعترف مازدا بصعوبة مباراة اليوم وهو يؤكد ذلك فى تصريحات صحفية بالامس فالجميع على علم وادراك بموقف منتخبنا على ضوء نتائج هذه المجموعة ولكن الاهم من كل ذلك هو الكيفية التى يمكن ان يوظف بها اللاعبون واختيار الطريقة التى تتناسب مع قدراتهم الفنية واستعدادهم البدنى والذهنى حتى يكون مستوى الاداء العام مغايرا لما حدث فى المباراة الماضية التى فشل فيها المنتخب على مدار الشوطين من تعديل النتيجة على اقل تقدير رغم الفرص التى سنحت للمهاجمين امام المرمى الكينى ,, فالخسارة كانت مفاجأة حتى للصحافة المصرية التى رشحت منتخبنا منذ البداية للتأهل من هذه المجموعة الى جانب الكونغو وذلك وفقا لمعطيات الاعداد والجاهزية اضافة الى اعتراف مدرب كينيا عند وصوله للقاهره بانه قد واجه صعوبات فى اعداد فريقه وحضر للقاهره بتشكيلة قوامها مجموعة من اللاعبين الشباب تنقصهم خبرة المباريات الدولية ,, واعتقد ان مدرب كينيا كان واقعيا وهو يعترف بضعف قدرات فريقه ولكنه احترم منتخبنا ولعب امامه بتكتيك دفاعى محكم مع الاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة التى اسفر عنها هدف الفوز الوحيد من ضربة جزاء بينما استهتر لاعبونا بالمنتخب الكينى وفشلوا فى تحقيق النتيجة الايجابية التى كانت كافية فى ان تمهد لهم الطريق نحو الصعود الى نصف النهائى خاصة بعدما تلقى المنتخب الكينى الهزيمة على يد منتخب الكونغو ,, اعتقد ان الاخطاء الفنية التى صاحبت اداء منتخبنا فى المباراة السابقة ليست غائبة عن ذهن المدرب مازدا خاصة فيما يتعلق باختيار التشكيلة الاساسية التى يفترض ان يبدأ بها المباراة حتى لايدخل فى مطب الاحلال والابدال فى الشوط الثانى فقد نال المنتخب ومدربه مازدا الفترة الزمنية الكافية منذ انتهاء مباراة كينيا وحتى اليوم لاختيار العناصر التى يمكن الاعتماد عليها لتحقيق الفوز على كينيا ,, فموقف المنتخب لايحتمل المزيد من المجاملات والترضيات والاعتماد على الاسماء دون الجاهزية الكاملة خاصة فى المقدمة الهجومية ووسط الملعب حتى لايضطر الى تبديل لاعب قبل ان نهاية الشوط الاول كما حدث فى المباراة السابقة عندما اخرج بدر الدين قلق قبل ان يكمل الشوط الاول بعدما اكتشف مازدا ان دخوله منذ البداية كان خطأ كبيرا ,, وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لكابتن المنتخب هيثم مصطفى الذى لعب باقل من مستواه المعروف فى الوقت الذى كانت كل الآمال معلقة عليه فى ان يحسن قيادة المنتخب لتحقيق نتائج ايجابية فى هذه البطولة ,, فهناك مهند الطاهر وراجى وعلاء الدين بابكر نتمنى ان يأخذوا فرصتهم الكافية فى هذه المباراة عسى ولعل ان يتبدل الحال الى الافضل ويخرج المنتخب بالنتيجة التى تضمن بقائه تحت اضواء البطولة بدلا من العودة للخرطوم خال الوفاض لاقدر الله ,, فاى نتيجة غير الفوز وضمان الصعود للمنافسة فى نصف النهائى ستعطى مؤشر سلبى على فشل بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين التى تستضيفها الخرطوم فى الشهر القادم ,, خاصة وان الاتحاد العام يراهن على الحضور الجماهيرى فى هذه البطولة التى تمثل اكبر تحدى للسودان فى الظروف السياسية التى يمر بها حاليا وهو ماذكره رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر عند حضوره هنا فى الدوحه لمتابعة حفل افتتاح بطولة الامم الاسيوية ,, فالاقبال الجماهيرى لملاعب البطولة فى مجموعة الخرطوم قد لايتحقق بالحجم الذى يعزز من نجاح استضافة البطولة اذا عاد منتخبنا من القاهره وهو يجرجر من خلفه اذيال الخيبة ! 
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور ايهاب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عاد للبلاد مساء أمس الدكتور جمال الوالي والذي سيراس اجتماع اجتماع المجلس القادم بحضور محمد جعفر قريش
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جبرة وابوجريشة يتابعون دوليي المريخ بالمنتخب .. والبدري يجتمع بمازدا
*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا اخوي
اخبارك ايه ؟
انشاء الله تكون في اتم الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تكليف فاروق جبرة ليكون الناطق الرسمي باسم الجهاز الفني
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

تسلم يا اخوي
اخبارك ايه ؟
انشاء الله تكون في اتم الصحة والعافية



الحمدلله .. في زحمة من نعم الكريم
شكرا ليك والشكر لكل الاخوة الاون لايناب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*التميز كالعادة عنوانه ايهاب والصفوي

شكراً ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فاروق جبرة:
المرحلة الحالية هي مرحلة ويلي كونهارد في اعداد الفريق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري:
لن نستعجل علي المباريات الاعدادية لانه قد تأتي بنتائج عكسية
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*مشكورين ايهاب والصفوي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر . . الصفوي . . إيهاب
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*و اتمنى لها التقدم المستمر
*

----------


## jafaros

*شكرا شباب علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تشكر يا وهبة
مجهود جبار
ربنا يديك الصحة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الصفوى ايهاب نعم الاونلايناب
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك  الله  فيكما
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف ألف شكر وتحية
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هل يعالج الصقور عيوبهم ؟ 
* يخوض صقور الجديان اليوم مباراتهم الثانيه فى دورة حوض وادي النيل المقامه حاليا بالقاهره وسيجري منتخبنا الاختبار الثاني امام نظيره الكنغولي حامل لقب بطوله امم افريقيا للمحليين
* سيكون منتخبنا بحاجه للفوز بهدفين نظيفين ليضمن التاهل الى نصف النهائي بعد ان خسر امام نظيره الكيني بهدف دون مقابل وتذيل مجموعته بلا رصيد
* وننتظر من مازدا معالجه العيوب الفنيه الكبيره التي شابت اداء المنتخب فى المباراه الاولى
* أشاد مازدا بسيطره منتخبنا على الملعب فى لقاء كينيا ونري انها كانت سيطره مظهريه وسلبيه لا تغني ولا تسمن بدليل انها لم تساعدهم على تهديد مرمي الخصم الاء لماما
* ظهر صقور الجديان فى اللقاء الاول بلا انياب وفشلو فى تشكيل اي خطوره علي منطقه جزاء المنتخب الكيني واعتمدوا على محاوله الاختراق من العمق طيله زمن اللقاء وبدا المنتخب مقصوص الاطراف قليل الحيله فى الشق الهجومي كما عاني ايضا من كثره التحضير والتمريرات الخاطئه
* وفى اللقاء المذكور لم يصنع المنتخب الكيني الا فرصه واحده وسجل منها هدفا من ركله جزاء ارتكبها بهاء الدين مع مهاجم لا يمتلك اي فرصه للتسديد فى المرمي
* واذا كرر منتخبنا الاخطاء امام الكنغو فستتكرر الخساره لا محاله
* ننتظر من مازدا المبادره باصلاح عيوب المنتخب باحياء الفرصه الميته وتوجيه لاعبيه بتقليص اخطاء التمرير والتخلص من البطء الذي لازم اداءهم فى اللقاء الاول
* لا فائده من سيطره لا تشكل خطوره على على مرمي الخصم كما ان السيطره نتجت اساسا بسبب الطريقه التي المتحفظه للمنتخب الكيني الذي اكتفي بالتمترس فى منطقتهم تاركين لاعبينا يمرجحون الكره ذهابا وايابا بسلحفائيه مقيته فى منطقه العمليات
* الفوز ولا شئ سواه مطلب صقور الجديان فى مباراه اليوم
ركز على الحاضر يا بدري
* خلال الموتمر الصحفي المصغر الذي عقده حسام البدري المدير الفني للمريخ تعمدت ان اسأله عن اصراره على الحديث عن النادي الاهلى كلما ظهر فى وسائل الاعلام 
* وقلت له ان محبي المريخ ينتظرون منه ان يتحدث فى ما يليه ويطوي صفحه الاهلى باعتباره مدربا متفرغا لناديهم
وقلت له انك تتحدث عن عن الانتقادات التي وجهها لك خلفك زيزو اكثر مما تتحدث عن المريخ فى اللقاء الذي اجرته معك قناه النيل للرياضه فى باحه مطار القاهره الدولي وقلت انك تثق فى عوده الاهلي للبطولات
* اعتدل البدري فى جلسته وقال: يجب التفريق بين ما يصدر مني وما ياتي كاجابه عن اسئله توجه لي .. تحدثت عن المريخ فقط عقب وصولي ثم سئلت عن امور تتعلق بالاهلى فاجبت
* واضاف: المريخ يسيطر على عقلي وقلبي وكل حواسي مشغوله به وليس لدي ما يشغلني عن فريقي .
* قلنا لحسام خير وبركه لكن تخصيص يومين فقط امام الاعلام السوداني مقابل يوم للاعلام المصري ليس عادلا لان منح من لا علاقه لهم بالمريخ نصف الفرصه المخصصه لمن تكبدوا مشاق السفر خلف ناديهم الى مصر سعيا الى متابعه تحضيراته امر غير منصف فوعد بمراجعه القرار لاحقا
* كما امن على تواصله مع الاعلام الاحمر مؤكدا انه سيكلف مساعده فاروق جبره بمده بكل ما يريد من اخبار
* فى عمومياته اتي حديث البدري مرتبا وهادئا وقد طالب اعلام المريخ مساعدته على اداء واجبه مشيرا الى ان وجود الصحافه فى تدريبات الاعداد يؤثر على تركيز اللاعبين
* ونحن نحترم رايه وسننفذ طلبه مع علمنا التام بانه يتحدث عن الاعلام السوداني بخلفيه تعامله مع الاعلام المصري بقنواته العديده وبرامجه الرياضيه التي لا تحصي ولا تعد علما ان من حضروا الى القاهره لتغطيع اعداد المريخ لم يتعد الاربعه محررين ومصوين اثنين
* نتمني لحسام التوفيق وننتظر منه ان يطوي صفحه الاهلى ويركز على المريخ بصفته مدربا محترفا وفرت له اداره ناديه كل سبل النجاح وننتظر منه تحويل ذلك الى انتصارات باهره فى المستطيل الاخضر
* ركز على الحاضر المشرق وسيبك من الماضي
الحضري فاكهه المعسكر
* اشاع حارس افريقيا الاول جوا من المرح على معسكر المريخ فى القاهره وبدا مرتفع المعنويات منشرح النفس وظهر متفائلا بنجاح تجربته مع المريخ
* قلت للحضري: زعم البعض انك انكرت الحصول على الجنسيه السودانيه لانك تسعي لدخول مجلس الشعب المصري لاحقا فضحك وقال: ياعم هو انا ناقص نكد؟ مين اللي قال اني عاوز اخش مجلس الشعب ؟ وازاي يقولو اني ما حصلتش على الجنسيه السودانيه ؟ امال انا بلعب مع المريخ ازاي
* ارقص يا حضري
آخر الحقائق
* فى حال فوز منتخبنا اليوم بهدف نظيف سيتم اجراء القرعه لتحديد هويه المنتخبان المتاهلان الى نصف النهائي
* منتخبنا مطالب بالفوز بهدفين نظيفين ليعبر الى نصف النهائي
* نتمني مشاركه طمبل من البدايه على امل ان يعيد خطوره صقور الجديان
* سالنا حسام البدري عن رايه فى العسكر فاكد انه يتوفر على كل معينات النجاح
* تعاقد مجلس المريخ مع الالماني ويلي مدربا للياقه ضربه معلم
* نتمني ان يبتعد مازدا عن التفكير فيما سيكتبه الاعلام قبل ان يضع تشكيله اليوم
* قبل فتره سبقني الزميل خالد عز الدين في الكتابه عن الاساءات التي يوجهها بعض اعضاء المنتديات الالكترونيه للصحافيين وعن حساسيتهم المفرطه تجاه اي نقد يوجه اليهم
* يشتمك احدهم باقذع العبارات و عندما تراجع هويته تجده يطلق على نفسه كدوبه او ابو الدردوق او الانفاوي او باعو
* بعضهم يسيء الصحفيين كما يحلو له وما ان يرد عليهم حتي ترتفع الولوله وتتوالى الشكوي
* هناك حمايه للصحافيين الزرق فى احد المنتديات الالكترونيه اما مزمل واعلاميي المريخ فالاساءه لهم مقبوله ومطلوبه ولا تتطلب اي تدخل من مشرفين معلومي الانتماء
* نبهني الزميل ابو بكر عابدين ان زياره المريخ الاولى لمصر تمت فى العام 1950 والثانيه فى 1954
* اشكر ابو صدام وقد استعنت به فى رصد زيارات المريخ الى مصر وعلاقته بها عبر التاريخ
* قال احدهم ان اللواء محمد نجيب رحمه الله عليه ظل رهن الاقامه الجبريه فى دراره بمطقه روج الفرج
* وليس هناك شي اسمه روج الفرج والصحيح روض الفرج
شتان بين الروج والروض يا هذا
* من كتب هذا الحيث شتم وطنه باقذع العبارات
* وانا اشكره لانه اساء لي ووضعني مع الوطن الجميل فى مرتبه واحده
* قال انه سيرحل منه الى امريكا التي لا يظلم عندها احد
* ومع ذلك ظل مقيما فى السودان حتي اللحظه ويكتب فى الصحف كان شيئا لم يكن
* فى امريكا التي يفخر بها من اساء لوطنه ووصفه بالحقير تعرض اهل البلد الاصليين للاباده الجماعيه
* والامريكان الذي يتغزل فيهم قتلو الملايين فى العراق وافغانستان واعانو اسرائيل على حرق اطفال فلسطين بقنابل الفسفور والنابالم .
* تري ما الذي يمنعه من الرحيل اليها طالما انهم لا يظلمون احدا فى رائيه ؟؟
* موبايل ولدنا سادومبا لا يمكن الوصول اليه
* اذا اردتم الشريحه الزيمبابويه ان تعمل فعليكم بتجديد الاشتراك واعاده شحن الرصيد
* امس احتفظ الارجنتيني ميسي بجائزه الكره الذهبيه فى استفتا فيفا ومجله فرانس فوتبول الفرنسه
* وقد تشرفت بالمشاركه فى التصويت للجائزه وسعدت بفوز الساحر
* ميسي يستحق كل الجوائز وهو الملك المتوج على عرش المتعه فى عالم الكره حاليا
* اجمل ما فى الاستفتاء ان ميسي نافس اثنين من نجوم المنتخب الاسباني وبرشلونه على الجائزه
* هيبه يالمريخ هيبه يا البرسا
اخر خبر
 من وجد الطاقيه على مقاسه فليهنأ بها
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يديكم العافية ومشكورييييييييييييين كتييييييييييييير 

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*تسلمو شباب علي الروائع من الاخبار ولا اوقف الله لكم مداد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

 • ايها الناس 
• غيب الموت بالامس اخونا في الله وفي العرضه وفي الرياضه وفي السراء والضراء المرحوم /علي حاج حسين قسم السيد
• خال اللاعب الدولي السابق كرار ابو علي 
• كان نعم الاخ ومن خيرة الاهله واكثرهم تبسما في وجوه الصحاب 
• يسألك عن حالك كلما قابلك
• يصل الارحام 
• زول واجب 
• نعزي انفسنا فيه قبل ان نعزي الزعيم عبدالله بشير والاخوه قسم والفاتح وصلاح وحيدر ابو سته
• غابت شمس ولكن عشمنا كبير في شموس تركها علي خلفه 
• ابناء يسطعون مثل والدهم شموسا تضئ وتعرف الحق والواجب 
• نسأل الله ان يجعل البركه في ابنائه وان لا يفتنا من بعده
• برغم فداحة الفقد
• لا نقول الا مايرضي الله 
• انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

حسام البدرى يجرى ثلاث تدريبات للاعبي المريخ وتبدأ التدريبات بتدريب صالة فى الساعة السابعة صباحا و تدريبات كرة الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا و تدريب فالساعة الخامسة عصرا و باشر مدرب الحراس مهتمه بتدريبات شاقة للحراس حيث تألق فيها الحضرى فى التدريبات



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما شاء الله 
البرنامج شكلو ماشي كويس 
امممم اهم حاجة الحضري
اتغااااااااااااظو بقي 
الله يحفظك لينا يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المنتخب الوطني وفي مباراة مصيرية ينازل المنتخب الكنغولي في السادسة الا ربعا من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بتوقيت السودان في بطولة حوض النيل .. مباراة اليوم ستحدد تاهل المنتخب للدور الثاني من عدمه،حيث يحتاج المنتخب للفوز بهدفين نظيفين للتاهل او الفوز بهدف وانتظار القرعة حسب لوائح البطولة 



ان شاء الله يفوز ما يفضحونا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المنتخب الوطني أدي أمس مرانه الرئيسي امس واظهر اللاعبون لياقة بدنية جيدة ومعنويات عالية الامر الذي جعل المدير الفنى الكوتش مازدا يبدى إطمئنانه للفوز في مباراة اليوم ، مؤكدا انه سيخوض مباراة اليوم بطريقة هجومية بحتة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفقه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو ان لا تكون تصريحات اللاعبين للمنتخب هواء سااااااااااكت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مجلس المريخ ينتظر رد شركة ماسا السعودية المملوكة للرئيس الفخري لنادي النصر السعودي الامير ممدوح بن عبدالرحمن بن سعود بخصوص تقديم الدعوة لفريق الكرة بالسفر للسعودية مطلع فبراير القادم للتباري مع ناديي النصر والهلال السعوديين 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سمحة المقدرة ان شاء الله يوافقو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عماد النحاس يعلن عن فتح الابواب للاعلام لمتابعة وتغطية تحضيرات الفريق مساء غد الاربعاء بعد التنسيق مع المدير الفني للفريق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
زعلااااااان منك يا نحاس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

بعثة الهلال تصل القاهرة مساء أمس لاقامة معسكر اعدادي بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 اكتوبر المصرية في بعثة ضمت 18 لاعباً برئاسة الكابتن معتز كبير الي جانب مدير الكرة الكابتن فوزي المرضي 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله اذا عملنا المعسكر في الصومال يجو بي ورانا .. ديل شنو ديل
والدليل المواسم الفاتت .. صاح ولا ما صاح
.. اذهبو فانتم المقلدون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

برّر الكابتن حسام البدري اغلاق التدريبات من الاعلام بسبب التوتر الشديد الذي يصيب اللاعبين فى وجود اجهزة الاعلام واكد البدري انه خصص يومين فقط لاجهزة الاعلام وذلك بمنح يوم للاعلام السوداني ويوم آخر للاعلام المصري لمتابعة استعدادا الفريق وأضاف أن اغلاق التدريبات سيتواصل فى الخرطوم ايضا عقب عودة الفريق من المعسكر الاعدادي.





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا معاك يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عندما نسي قريش إستقالته..!! 
• لم أتفاجأ علي الإطلاق بسحب الأخ محمد جعفر قريش الأمين العام للمريخ.. إستقالته التي تقدم بها في أعقاب التعاقد مع المدرب المصري حسام البدري..  



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرحب بيك يا قريش
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

تكليف فاروق جبرة ليكون الناطق الرسمي باسم الجهاز الفني



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
خبر كويس بس ما كتر يا فاروق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

فاروق جبرة:
المرحلة الحالية هي مرحلة ويلي كونهارد في اعداد الفريق



بدينا يا فاروق وين السرية في هذه المرحلة .. زعلان منك
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تصريحات قوية لهمد 

ما حدث لوارغو لن يحدث للحضري والإعلام مسئول عن التوتر والفتن بين العملاقين

تحدث الباشمهندس عبد القادر همت مساعد رئيس المريخ عن مايدور في الساحة المريخية هذه الايام , حيث ابتدر حديثه عن موضوع الحضري همت وهناك من قاد حملة منظمة ضد وارغو بهدف تدميره واغتياله معنوياً والآن يمارسون ذات الفعل مع الحضري لأنهم يعلمون أن تسجيله يعني الكثير للمريخ، ولكن مثل هذه الكتابات لا تحرك فيه ساكناً وضرب مثلاً بجمال الذي ظل يتعرض للإساءة لأكثر من سبعة أعوام من أقلام عرفها وكشفها الوسط الرياضي فلم تزده إلا قوة ومتانة على متانته بعد ان اكتسب الخبرة وعرف مكامن الداء والدواء والبعض يعتقد ان سكوت المريخ جبنا ولكن رفعنا الامر برمته لجهة الاختصاص بالرغم اننا يئسنا من الدوائر القانونية تعمل حركتها ببطء وأطالب مجلس الصحافة بأداء دوره كما ينبغي حتى لا يفقد هيبته.
وحول استقالة قريش وعودته قال همت: محمد جعفر قريش كادر مؤهل أكاديمياً ومريخي غيور لذلك فإن المريخ لن يفرط فيه وأشيد بعودته القوية وأحيّ كل من ساهم في هذه العودة والسؤال عنه ما أحيّ جماهير المريخ التي طالبت بعودته، وأحيّ فيه الاستجابة الفورية حيث كان حضوراً في دواع بعثة المريخ.
وتطرق ايضا للحديث عن ملعب المريخ الرديف والذى يعتبر المسئول والمشرف على الملعب وتشييده و نريد أن نحول نجيله إلى نجيل صناعي وتحدثنا في هذا الخصوص مع الأخ جمال الوالي وسنطرح الأمر في اجتماع المجلس ونخصصه لمزيد من الدراسة الفنية والمالية.
وقال إن النجيل الصناعي غير مكلف ولا يحتاج لرعاية وجهد وري مثل النجيل الطبيعي لذلك لا بد أن يكون هنالك ملعبا صناعيا رديفا.
وأضاف أن الحاجة للملعب الرديف أصبحت ضرورية أكثر من أي وقت مضى لأننا أصبحنا نملك ثلاثة فرق وهم الفريق الأول والشباب والناشئين.. وقال إن فرق الناشئين ستواصل تمارينها لحين اكتمال العمل في الملعب الرديف. واقول صراحة ان ملعب المريخ سيُشرِّف البلاد في منافسات المحليين وأن العمل يجري في صيانته وسيكون ملعبنا هو الملعب الرئيسي الذي تجرى عليه مباراة الافتتا
وحول وجود خلافات في المجلس قال هذه إشاعة يطلقها المغرضون أصحاب الأجندة الذين يعملون على زعزعة المريخ وقال إن المجلس متماسك ومنسجم وأصبح أكثر تماسكاً بعودة قريش إلى دياره، حيث استقالة قريش كانت فرصة ليبثوا سمومهم ولكن قريش عاد وقال لهم أشربوا من البحر. 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بداية حملة الكرادلة 



الكاردينال : سافوز بالانتخابات وساجلب لاعبين يحققون الفوز فى 10 دقائق 
خروج الفريق من الكونفدرالية مؤامرة كبيرة !!!!!!!! 
*

----------

